# Calling Scene Shifts



## EustaceM (Aug 2, 2011)

How do you call scene shifts? What is your way of calling a scene shift?

I post a list of scene shifts describing what is moving, where and what cue (when) t for each act and scene. I was wondering of all the ways of calling scene shifts so that I can get better at calling them and everything.

Do you spend some time with your crew going over scene shift thoroughly? How do you go about doing it


----------



## Chris Chapman (Aug 2, 2011)

EustaceM said:


> How do you call scene shifts? What is your way of calling a scene shift?
> 
> I post a list of scene shifts describing what is moving, where and what cue (when) t for each act and scene. I was wondering of all the ways of calling scene shifts so that I can get better at calling them and everything.
> 
> Do you spend some time with your crew going over scene shift thoroughly? How do you go about doing it


 
For me it is all based on the complexity of the show. Some especially complex shows require shift rehearsals outside of normal tech & and running. We've done shift only rehearsals if the we are low on staff, or the set is very complex.

Doing shift assignment sheets and tracking signs/diagrams backstage helps too.

It can be a big help to make sure your floor managers get in the habit of calling "clear" or "complete" too.


----------



## Esoteric (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Make sure a shift sheet is posted everywhere (one in each wing and one where the stagehands congregate)
2. Make sure your ASMs are up to date on running scene shifts. Calling complete is vital.
3. Make sure you have a stagehand that is also in charge of the crew.

You call the cue (scene change 1 go, rail 1 go, etc) then ASMs send the crew out to do the shift (usually with a hand signal) and calls complete when they are back, and there is a stagehand ready to move (after a few rehearsals) if the call gets screwed up.


----------



## EustaceM (Aug 2, 2011)

Normally I create a distribute scene shift plots to my ASM who oversees scene shifts and to my stage crew as well as post it in both of the wings. Close to and during Tech rehearsals I describe thoroughly how the scene shift goes to my ASM while calling the show (while they have their scene shift plots too). Later in the tech rehearsals (as well as the show) I simply call the scene shifts as "scene shift 1" or the name of the scene.

Are there others ways that I should experiment with before settling down on one way??


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 2, 2011)

See also the threads
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ns/24452-how-do-you-call-fly-system-cues.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ty-operations/14742-proper-way-call-cues.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/stage-management-facility-operations/4049-calling-cues.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/stage-management-facility-operations/17237-how-write-cues.html


----------

